# Hetzner waives setup fees for some servers in July



## willie (Jul 2, 2014)

http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/news/viertelfinale-root-server-ex-line-ohne-setupgebuehr

http://www.hetzner.de/en/hosting/produktmatrix/rootserver

Supposedly a July-only promotion celebrating Germany making it to the World Cup quarter finals.  They have cancelled the setup fees for a number of the PX and EX series dedi servers.  I don't have any servers with them right now but I've been thinking of moving my stuff from OVH to them, due to Hetzner offering more disk space at a given price and cpu performance level.  I think even with these new offers though, their best midrange deals are from their online auction, though prices there have actually nudged upwards in the past month or two:

https://robot.your-server.de/order/market


----------



## Nett (Jul 2, 2014)

Awesome, might give them a try.


----------



## Sunshine (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks for the info.

But you should be aware that, although they might suit some purposes just fine, their network quality is not very good. Packet loss is a common issue.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 3, 2014)

> their best midrange deals are from their online auction,


word of advice: avoid the deals with the 1.5TB Seagate HD's that are on their last legs and go for the ones with newer 2GB or 3GB drives.  They do offer a 14 day money back guarantee though if you get a dud.



> Packet loss is a common issue.


I've been lucky and haven't experienced any packet loss recently  (current servers in DC19) but they did have some issues that affected some people a few months ago


----------



## blergh (Jul 3, 2014)

Haven't used Hetzner in recent years, had major issues with IP-pricing and slow support (it was OK/superb 4-5 years ago). Last time i tried to use Hetzner i ordered a box from their serverbidding-site where the spec's of the box i got didn't match the spec's of the box i ordered.


----------



## willie (Jul 3, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> word of advice: avoid the deals with the 1.5TB Seagate HD's that are on their last legs and go for the ones with newer 2GB or 3GB drives.  They do offer a 14 day money back guarantee though if you get a dud.
> 
> I've been lucky and haven't experienced any packet loss recently  (current servers in DC19) but they did have some issues that affected some people a few months ago


Thanks.  I'm not too concerned about the network as long as it basically works most of the time.  I'd be using the i7-2600 with 2x 3TB drives.  Comparable OVH servers have 2x 2TB and mine is just about completely full but not increasing fast enough to justify adding a second server.


----------



## sundaymouse (Jul 3, 2014)

what will happen if Germany ends up winning this world cup?


----------



## RLT (Jul 3, 2014)

They'll. Triple the charges.


----------

